# Out of work electricians



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

This is part of an email one of my friends sent me:

_Hey Rob- We're looking to hire a few electricians and journeymen for an overseas contract, if you know of anyone who may be interested. We need to send five licensed electricians and ten journeymen (they have to be certified/ card carrying) over to Afghanistan within the next couple of weeks. 

The work will last for about a year but they'll be able to come home several times during that period or even work 3 months on/ 3 months off; pay for electricians will be $ 180,000 and up depending on experience. Work will be on Marine bases and the sites are very safe and secure. Much of the work will be inspecting wiring done by others to ensure it's done correctly_. 

PM me if anyone is interested. Maybe you know a pal?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

$180K for a year over there? I don't believe it. Sounds fishy to me.
The best offer I've seen, and this is from a govt. contractor verified by my I.B.E.W. local is $3800.00 per month. Not too good for work in a combat/hazardous zone, and less than work in major metropolitan areas of this country. 
Though the work is supposed to be in secure locations, they still issue a disclaimer stating that you may be subject to gunfire and bombing.
If anyone was legitimately offering $180K per year I would already be over there.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Jumpshootin' said:


> $180K for a year over there? I don't believe it. Sounds fishy to me.
> The best offer I've seen, and this is from a govt. contractor verified by my I.B.E.W. local is $3800.00 per month. Not too good for work in a combat/hazardous zone, and less than work in major metropolitan areas of this country.
> Though the work is supposed to be in secure locations, they still issue a disclaimer stating that you may be subject to gunfire and bombing.
> If anyone was legitimately offering $180K per year I would already be over there.


 

I would think that is about right,maybe a little low ,,,I know guys that made that kind of money ,,Welding in Kuwait a few years back,,,,I would think any company would get very many Qualified Electricians for $3800 that is only $23.75 per hour why take a big pay cut to go over there,,I would think even non union electricians make that much


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Jumpshootin' said:


> $180K for a year over there? I don't believe it. Sounds fishy to me.
> The best offer I've seen, and this is from a govt. contractor verified by my I.B.E.W. local is $3800.00 per month. Not too good for work in a combat/hazardous zone, and less than work in major metropolitan areas of this country.
> Though the work is supposed to be in secure locations, they still issue a disclaimer stating that you may be subject to gunfire and bombing.
> If anyone was legitimately offering $180K per year I would already be over there.


Believe me it is legitimate. This guy is a long time friend. His brother owns the company, and has had several contracts with the U S government. Better people you will not find. 

I could care less if you believe me. Im just helping an old friend out.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

That doesn't sound too far off the mark. $3800 doesn't even cut it for the local guys here. We had alot of tinknockers from our local over seas for quite some time. They ran out of work last year I think. They made good money.:SHOCKED:


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

My friend is a journeyman lineman and had to go to Madison for work because there is simply nothing in Michigan. For that kind of money they should fill the needed positions, especially with guys from Michigan.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

A lot of guys won't travel,, I have a Nephew that had to go to Vegas for work ..they worked 7 --12's for 2 years,,he got lay-ed off in September,,came back with a ton of money,,


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

He has 5 or 6 spots left open...........so if you know someone let them know!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

$180k is not far off the mark. I spent 3 years working out of the country a while back. 2 1/2 times what you can expect working here has been the going rate; your benefit package should be on top of that. Be advised there are tax ramifications so plan your work year carefully. Your life insurance may also become null for working in a war zone.

If you are an IBEW member Alton IL's book is moving fast so if you are not on it get on it. Albany NY's book is also moving quickly.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> $180k is not far off the mark. I spent 3 years working out of the country a while back. 2 1/2 times what you can expect working here has been the going rate; your benefit package should be on top of that. Be advised there are tax ramifications so plan your work year carefully. Your life insurance may also become null for working in a war zone.
> 
> If you are an IBEW member Alton IL's book is moving fast so if you are not on it get on it. Albany NY's book is also moving quickly.



Wow. Thats some great info!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got back from Iraq Wednesday. Wish I would have read this when I was there, maybe would have stayed on. You ARE working in a war zone, dont kid yourself, Afghanistan is much more active then Iraq, so you can expect to get shot at, and have a mortar or two fired in your direction. Its a third world country, so you have to expect a lot of illnesses to be around, its dirty, dusty, hot as hell, and many times you dont have access to a phone or internet. You must pass a pretty tough physical. Average pay for a journeymen is around 150,000 a year, and you sign a 1 year agreement. Contractor pays for air fare there, and if you finish the contract the way back. They have a special life insurance policy they give you. Its a pretty good gig if you can slide thru all that. Youhave to watch who your working for and read the contract over real good. There are alot of contractors trying to get in on the action over there, and many are sleaze bags. Hope this helps. Let me know if he still needs guys, or may in the future.


----------



## jboz6521 (Sep 9, 2007)

Spot on !!

I have been working as a Private Security contractor over there for a while now. 3 tours under my belt now...possibly going back next month.

There are definitely a lot of shady companies over there!! 

I will say that your pay is much higher then the PSCs are paying. My last contract was 10k a month. It's now down to 8,500 per month. Looking very hard for a job home. Not really looking to drop down to their 8,500.
Good luck!!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah I know the wages are dropping. I just stick to my guns and wont drop below a certain point. I have only been back home a few days, and have had 6 offers emailed to me to come back. One of the offers was close to $200.000 a year, with the uplift and bonus when you complete. As long as they can get people over there to take low wages, there going to try. I talked to some of the security guys that ran our PSD,s and they worked for Triple Canopy, they sounded like they were getting alot more then $8000.00. For $8000.00 I would stay home. Im a master electrician, and I was getting over $14000.00 a month. Electricians are still in big demand over there, but they are tightening way up on qaulificatons. Most of the ones I know of require a license, security clearance, prefer IBEW membership, and at least an associtate degree, most of the positions with Dyncorp are armed positions in Afghanistan.


----------

